
Ask HN: What are your favourite flow music? - andersthue
Me and my team are currently using Kiasmos looped for 2+ hours as our go to flow music, what other 2+ hours good flow tracks are people using to enhance their flow experience?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;P_iO30bDEIw
======
mabub24
If you're looking for 2hr single tracks you'll be running into looped tracks
or very long albums. For a group setting, pizza's reference to boiler room
sessions is spot on. Those are dope and pretty safe bets.

I personally, will blast some Glenn Gould Bach Variations [1], or some Sleep
Dopesmoker [2] when I really want a long collection of hypnotic sounds to lull
me into flow.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah392lnFHxM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah392lnFHxM)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc)
(<== will make you feel like an invading Mongol horde)

------
axonic
Here's my go-to playlist

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9w0HzJqf-4e6tzKEP6mG...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9w0HzJqf-4e6tzKEP6mG0vojkhavSnvQ)

------
LeonB
Spotify has a 'deep focus' playlist that works really well. it's over 10 hours
long. Two million people subscribe to it and with good reason.

------
pizza
\- death grips

\- holy other

\- 2814

\- 18 carat affair

\- lone

\- koyaanisqatsi soundtrack

\- under the skin

\- teams

\- hong kong express

\- infinity frequencies

\- container

\- moire

\- freddie gibbs

\- the velvet underground

\+ the billion and a half or so boiler room sets on youtube

~~~
Kevin_S
Odd to see Gibbs on this list. Guy's an animal. I do listen to his music all
the time during work.

~~~
pizza
piñata is extremely my shit

saw this illuminating interview/session he did with a therapist, I think it
really portrayed the essence of his character:
[https://www.viceland.com/en_us/video/the-therapist-
freddie-g...](https://www.viceland.com/en_us/video/the-therapist-freddie-
gibbs/590b694c64096f4a4e69ff3b) (cable provider 'paywall' iirc)

